# Buy knifes in South Korea



## immvp (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello!
Im going to south Korea in a couple of weeks. Im woundering if someone knows id they have a good selection of japanes knifes there or maybe some good korean brands?? Also if its cheaper to buy knifes in that part of Asia?

Im looking to buy 4-5 knifes and My budget for all 1 500 us dollar. Iv Been using shun classic chefknife 25,5 cm and shun santoku 17,5. I like the shun knifes, but would be fun With something diffrent. I should Say I dont like western handels, Like the style shun classic use. Would be fun to try something lighter maybe..
My style of Holding the knife is kinda soft grip close to the start of the blad, if this has Any saying in the matter?
Also looking for a good fish knife, for home fish, separate the mest from the bones, to filé.
Just have lower priced knifes of this sort With rubbet//plastic handels.
Hope someone talets the time to anwser me!
I can handel a knifes pretty good but dont know so much about Them. But want to learn
Thank you christoffer


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never heard that S. Korea is particularly good for high quality chef's knives -- either as a maker itself or as a conduit for Japanese knives.  While my ignorance doesn't equate to truth, still I think I would have heard.

$1500 is a lot of money for "four or five" knives.  You shouldn't have any trouble buying a very good set here, or directly from Japan.  If you choose to buy something other than Shun, the best prices and selection are online. 

While many people aren't fans of Shun, the knives are for you.  If you've found something you really like you might as well stick with it. 

BDL


----------



## immvp (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for your anwser. To bad, well I gonna have a look around and se if I can find something. Gonna visit a friend of a friend of mine, asked ger if she knowed Any good place to buy, she would try to find such place. 
Well yes If I cant buy abroad I have to order on the internet, cause knifes are so ocerpriced in norway like everything else. And hope to get lucky and nit pay tax for it.

Well, I like My shun's but a bit tierd on Them, and maybe I can find something even better for me? Can you give me some tips on knifes i could check out?? And Any not to buy brands maybe??


----------



## andrew bush (Sep 27, 2014)

When you went did you find a store that sold some good knifes? I too am going to Korea in a 2 weeks


----------

